# Managed funds?



## mkerr (28 February 2005)

Hi guys.
Sincere appologies for any newbie comments i'm about to make.

Currently, i'm studying honours full time and preparing for GAMSAT which i scoming up on the 19th of March. So i've got next to no time on my hands.

I've got about $7k ready to invest, and looking at a period of about 2 years before i'll need some of it. Previously my parents have had it in managed funds (colonial 1st state).

I've searched and read as much as time can allow, and realise that most people here aren't fans of managed funds. For my purpose, however, they seem to be the best option.

Bascially i'm looking for a quick and rough guide on what funds to look at, what stats, etc etc. I'm planning on signing up and managing it through commsec.

I'm not asking "which fund should i choose" (though i wouldn't mind some tips  ), just for a quick rundown so i don't spend weeks and weeks trying to understand everything.

Thanks heaps for any help.


----------



## bruham (1 March 2005)

Hello M.Kerr,
I hate managed funds, with a passion.
I invested fifty thousand dollars in managed funds a few years ago. They have done absolutely nothing(except lose me money).
One of them being one of yours,Colonial Ist State. I can't blame anyone but me for choosing the funds, as that person was me. 
When I bought into the  funds my brain said Australian stocks were at the top of the mountain, international stocks were in a hole. So I went for international stocks and I'm now burning in hell.
Where I'm doing alright, is in trading/holding shares.
When the RBA announces it's interest rate rise on Wednesday, the market will drop a little.Then buy into one of the top fifty blue chip stocks and hold.
Then again, maybe you should put your cash into an Ing or Bankwest online account and forget it for awhile.

bruham.


----------

